# cast net



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you guys think a 4ft diameter cast net is enough to catch some bait in the bay, never used a cast net before, thanks.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

If you've never used one I'd say that 4 foot is perfect to start with . Make sure you know the area your throwing it at pretty good along with any snaggy crap on the bottom . 

Try throwing it exactly like they show in this video


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh I almost forgot the best part of owning a castnet .
Now that you have one you will see baitfish everywhere and when you go get the castnet from your car and come back .. They'll all be gone .
So you start carrying it with you everywhere right ? Well you wont see any baitfish if you have it with you ..  

J/K .. I love them .. its as addictive as fishing


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

hengstthomas said:


> Oh I almost forgot the best part of owning a castnet .
> Now that you have one you will see baitfish everywhere and when you go get the castnet from your car and come back .. They'll all be gone .
> So you start carrying it with you everywhere right ? Well you wont see any baitfish if you have it with you ..
> 
> J/K .. I love them .. its as addictive as fishing


That was good hengstthomas, my wife was looking at me like what's so funny when I read that


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I hope it can catch bunker.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*I only have one problem...*

Still don't know my fish ID's ( salt water ) the only fish I used for bait it is spot,:redface: I know a lot of anglers use "mullet" but I need to work on this bait fish. 
I did a search and pull a pictures but I need to see a real one.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got an Old Salt 5' net, hopin to get some fresh bait for this weekend.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

WDinarte said:


> Still don't know my fish ID's ( salt water ) the only fish I used for bait it is spot,:redface: I know a lot of anglers use "mullet" but I need to work on this bait fish.
> I did a search and pull a pictures but I need to see a real one.


Mullet


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I hope it can catch bunker.


Not a problem with the Bunker .. I do it all the time


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's a link with lots of Baitfish ID's 
http://www.ptboro.com/gov_pages/open space/frames/apl_mwl.html


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

hengstthomas said:


> Here's a link with lots of Baitfish ID's
> http://www.ptboro.com/gov_pages/open space/frames/apl_mwl.html


Thanks, great info.:fishing:


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

WDinarte, that's an awesome link. I catch many of those baitfish in my casting net and I'm always hoping they aren't on any endangered list. I've already identified a few that I have caught and inquired about, like the killfish.

I throw a 6 foot casting net. I've had it for about 10 years and hadn't used it the last 5 years. I just picked it back up recently. The 6 foot is great and, in my opinion, better to use to catch baitfish than a 4 footer. The minnows can see the net and definitely try to outrun it so a bigger diameter is to your advantage. In regards to a 10 or larger, the 6 footer is not as heavy, is easier to store and you almost won't outgrow it.

Hengstthomas, I dang near got skunked with my casting net yesterday :-( Managed to catch a wopping 3 minnies, giving up after 20mins of throwing and walking all over. Thank goodness for other fishermen giving up their bait when leaving.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

The reason I said go with the 4 footer is because its easier to learn with and less expensive to replace 
I disagree about the 4 footer .. If your accurate with your throw it doesnt matter .. I still use a 4 footer because I can add up to 3 extensions and toss that baby into the wind .. You wont do that with a 6 footer ( maybe if you add weight) .. I promise you !

I can honestly say I have never been skunked with a castnet 

I save all the ropes from old catsnets for extensions .. I keep the weights to add to other castnets when needed .

BTW I throw a 4 , 5 and 6 footer .. They all have their place


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have caught ..

Flounder 
Window Panes
Winter Flounder 
Spot
Croaker
Bluefish
Striper
Trout
Ribbonfish
Bunker
Mullet
Kingfish
Silversides
Shiners
Minnows
Shrimp .. Both Grass and Eatable ones to 5"
Squid .. From 1.5" to 18"
Seabass
Tog
Bergals
Just about every Crab out there ..
Sand Perch (Silver Trout)
Cod
Mackerel
Herring .. Both Ocean and Bluebacks
Sea Robbins
Oyster Crackers
Star Gazers
Pompano
Black Drum
Porgies (Scup)
Cigar Minnows 
Hake
Bay Anchovies
AND a rare Green Sea Turtle 
Pipe fish
Sea Horses
Ballyhoo 
Needlefish
Smelt
Triggerfish 

I am sure there is more and I didnt even get to the Brackish water fish 

Like I said its as addictive as Fishing


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I went to AI this weekend (Oct 9-10). After reading this post about cast nets I hunted around and found the 5' bait net in the garage. Threw it in the surf - which I'd never done before. On Saturday I caught 9 small spot, 1 needle fish, 4 blue fish (~4 inches) and one unidentified fish. Wasn't sure if I could live line the blue fish, but since they were less than 8 inches I threw them back. Used the spot for live lining. Threw the cast net again on Sunday and caught nothing.

One of the spot had it's face bitten off - but nothing hooked. All of the fish caught this weekend were on cut bait.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I actually find the 4 footer harder to throw. Got a 7.5' now, and it is actually pretty easy to throw.

I settled on this method. once it "clicks" in your head, it's easy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOUkj2h2LjI


----------

